# Can eating by night



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Last night I had a nice session with The Gryphon vs a coke can from 10m.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You sliced it !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Oh yeah my friend You had a great night..Thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Best targets in the world!!We are probably the only group of people that enjoy the beverage cans more when empty ( except for a cold pilsner every now and then) !!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

gran bel video!!!! Ottimo tiratore e bravo regista!!! Ciao amico!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You certainly had that fellow shaking in its boots!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> You sliced it !


:rofl: yup...alu slices!
Thanks mate!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> *Oh yeah my friend You had a great night..Thanks for sharing~AKAOldmiser*


Thank you OM


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> Best targets in the world!!We are probably the only group of people that enjoy the beverage cans more when empty ( except for a cold pilsner every now and then) !!!!


I agree :rofl:
Thanks mate


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

slingshotnew said:


> gran bel video!!!! Ottimo tiratore e bravo regista!!! Ciao amico!!


Grazie amico t.v.b.
Ahahah


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> You certainly had that fellow shaking in its boots!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


:rofl: shake it baby!!!
Thank you Charles


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Billiant. Brilliant. Brilliant! :wub:

That was the best short film of arts i ever saw. Horror atmosphere, thrill, and extrem action in slow motion. :battle:

Coool! :bouncy:



Rip


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice vid! Great shooting, those batterys need to last longer!!!

Thanks for sharing with us.

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: You poison shot friend !!! , Welcome and not kill the can, murdered. 

Hug


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Billiant. Brilliant. Brilliant! :wub:
> 
> That was the best short film of arts i ever saw. Horror atmosphere, thrill, and extrem action in slow motion. :battle:
> Coool! :bouncy:
> ...


Thanks a lot 
I'm glad you like it so much


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BAT said:


> Nice vid! Great shooting, those batterys need to last longer!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for watching my friend!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: You poison shot friend !!! , Welcome and not kill the can, murdered.
> 
> Hug


By now the poison is in my blood!
Gracias amigo


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I really liked your video...the slo mo impacts especially, and the Spanish classical guitar background, reminds me of the old movie, El Cid about the Spanish hero who was hard to kill...finally he was killed after a life of avoiding it, must as the Coke can was finally killed. They straped him to a board and strapped him to a horse so it appeared he was still alive so his men wouldn't think he died...






I guess Spain is still having the same problem with the same cause.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I really liked your video...the slo mo impacts especially, and the Spanish classical guitar background, reminds me of the old movie, El Cid about the Spanish hero who was hard to kill...finally he was killed after a life of avoiding it, must as the Coke can was finally killed. They straped him to a board and strapped him to a horse so it appeared he was still alive so his men wouldn't think he died...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Poor can....didn't see that first one coming!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is my new favorite movie!!! Loved it.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> This is my new favorite movie!!! Loved it.


Thanks a lot, mate!


----------

